
Deploying static websites to Kubernetes - greato
http://rickyhan.com/blog/k8s.html
======
onion2k
There's an old saying that springs to mind here.. "When all you have is a
hammer, every problem looks like a nail." While it might be easier to deploy
everything using the same technology, it's rarely a good idea. It's expensive,
wasteful, and potentially a lot worse than the alternatives.

